# Shift-Comand-N for new folder in OSX  desktop



## JetwingX (Jun 29, 2002)

i think apple should switch back to Comand-n for a new folder. i mean seriously whitch do you use more 
1) open a new window
or
2) make a new folder

comments?


----------



## neutrino23 (Jun 30, 2002)

This is one of my pet peeves with OS X. I never use command-N to open a new window. I often want to make a new folder. What I used to do was hit command-N, stare dumbly at the window I didn't want, slap myself on the forehead, close the window then type shift-command-N to create the folder I really wanted. 

Now I use Keyboard Maestro. It lets you remap command-N so that it creates a new folder like it should.

Make sure to set the option to only do this for the finder.

I also sent Apple a message about this on the feedback page.


----------



## uoba (Jun 30, 2002)

but I kinda got used to it now (normally, I use the New Folder icon in the finder toolbar, but still have to remember the keystroke to create a folder on the desktop)


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 30, 2002)

I was a bit annoyed by this too. But now I am used to it, so it's no longer an issue.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 30, 2002)

I always right-click to make a new folder anyways, so this doesn't bother me


----------



## symphonix (Jul 1, 2002)

I actually like this arrangement. I only used Mac OS 9 for a month before OS X was mature enough to switch, so I never really got used to the classic keyboard shortcuts. I find I'll often switch with Apple-Tab to finder and hit Apple-N to open my home folder on top of whatever I have open. Its a hell of an improvement on Windows, anyway!


----------



## voice- (Jul 1, 2002)

I actually like this too, I find myself often making a new window. Of course it was a big change from OS 9, but you get used to it and it's too late to switch back now


----------



## evildan (Jul 1, 2002)

[moderator's note]

Sorry, JetosX, had to move your thread. It belongs in the "Opinions" forum not the "Mac OSx System and Software" forum.


----------



## Izzy (Jul 1, 2002)

At first I thought like you did JetosX, but the more I use OSX the more I am starting to like the way it's set up.  Under 9 I used to make new folders all the time for some reason...but now I hardly ever find myself doing that (Maybe it's because I just stick things in the dock folders I have).  I have all my Apps in the App folder and my desktop is always clear and empty.  Since I took off all icons from the desktop except removable volumes, having the keystroke the way it is is a big help whenever I need to navigate through the computer or move files from place to place.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evildan _
> *[moderator's note]
> 
> Sorry, JetosX, had to move your thread. It belongs in the "Opinions" forum not the "Mac OSx System and Software" forum.  *


'sall good


----------



## Hobeaux (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm continually spawning new windows and that's the way that I like it. Under Mac OS 9 (yeeech) one could -only- have one view of content, but under Mac OS X you can see it many times over (very helpful when transferring files all over the place).

The new shortcut key configuration drives home the point that the user now has this great new feature which they might never realize under a different shortcut.


----------

